# a couple of positive stories



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all

just wanted to tell you a couple of positive stories about people I have met.

Firstly a friend who was told she would never have children eventully fell pregnant with IVF, 3 months later she fell pregnant naturally and I have just heard she has had number 3 naturally!!!!  2 boys and now a girl.

Also a friend of a friend who has had everything wrong and again told no chance and had been trying for ever has just told us she is preg with twins at 43 following IVF.

Just thought of another as well, my old next door neighbour was also told she would not have children and she has recently had her second.

Just remember when we were trying it helped to hear some positive stuff so hope this helps someone. Good luck and baby dust to all x x Never give up hope it does happen

PS. Another neighbour who had IVF for her first fell preg naturally 9 months later


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Toms mummy, Thank you for your positive thoughts and stories.

I just found out that one of Jacobs Friends mummy, has an older step (adopted) brother and sister, she came around 16years later followed in quick sucession by her brother when her mother fell pregnant, thats after 16years of trying/no prevention .... 16 years...

I hear lots of these stories, infact I think every mother in my baby group who knows I have had IVF, have come up with a smilar story, mostly about fally naturally and I do remind them (And no I am not being negative ladies) that for unexplained maybe or some womens issues, but if your DH has no sperm or you have no overaries this is impossible.... or is it   you know what I mean, so many people class all infertility as the same thing, have a baby and it will then happen naturally its not possible in every case, but as you have rightly posinted out, we all need positive stories, so bring them on peeps Cx


----------

